
MIT Gantt Editor JavaScript Plugin – New Release - schelazzi
https://gantt.twproject.com/
======
ppolsinelli
Cool that its free - I'm not aware of other js packet that does this and makes
your day. Thanks!

------
LucianSpahiul
Amazing plugin! I already use it in the past for a personal project, great new
release!

------
robicch
Hi, does it support jQuery 3?

~~~
schelazzi
Yes, it does! The new version supports JQuery 3.

